# 901.2 Exception?



## mtlogcabin (Feb 11, 2011)

901.2 Fire protection systems.

Fire protection systems shall be installed, repaired, operated and maintained in accordance with this code and the International Fire Code .

Any fire protection system for which an exception or reduction to the provisions of this code has been granted shall be considered to be a required system.

Exception: Any fire protection system or portion thereof not required by this code shall be permitted to be installed for partial or complete protection provided that such system meets the requirements of this code.

Example Building does not "require" an alarm and notification (system smoke & heat) but the owner elects to put them in. Because it is not a "required" system and they are only doing a "partial" sytem the alarm designer does not want to include the duct detectors in the fire alarm control unit as required by 907.3.1 because it refers you back to 907.2 which does not require the sytem to be installed in the first place.

I am confused what is a partial protection? :banghd


----------



## permitguy (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not sure which edition you're referencing, so I'm having trouble following your section citations.

Generally, if you install duct detectors in a building not required to have a fire alarm system, you must have duct detector alarm and trouble signals send an audible and visual alarm to an approved location (such as an annunciator in a constantly attended location).  If there is a fire alarm system, I can't imagine why you wouldn't want to tie them into it and avoid duplicating efforts by installing additional equipment.

2006 IFC Reference, 907.12, Item 2.

2009 IFC Reference, 907.4.1, Item 2.


----------



## cda (Feb 11, 2011)

I think your answer may be the definitions of complete And partial in nfpa 72

We require them to meet all codes required or not


----------



## AegisFPE (Feb 11, 2011)

I interpret that to mean, for example, that if they choose to install a non-required smoke detector, its installation must be per code, but full area detection need not be provided.  Similarly, if they choose to install a non-required horn/strobe, that appliance must be installed per code, but they need not meet audibility or visibility criteria throughout the space (only the area served by the partial system).


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 11, 2011)

Examples: Basement storage area covered by a domestic supplied sprinkler system consisting of < 20 heads or just recently discussed "water curtains" for opening protectives.

Smoke detection and alarm in a certain area of the building to provide initiation and warning but not required by the specific code.

*The equipment installed must now be installed and meet the specific code for the installation like:*

Type of heads

Minimum water supply to limited area or partial coverage system

Detertor coverage for ceiling type in the protected area

Secondary supervision of the circuits for devices.......and the such

If one choses to install suppression or detection equipment in a "partial or limited area" it must meet the code for the area it is being applied in and not open the door for one to assume they have to install a full blown system as another section of the code may suggest. If installing detectors then the section for initiating devices in 72 would apply....   and like AFPE said which is similar and we were typing at the same time


----------



## cheyer (Feb 11, 2011)

Agree with Aegisfpe....

It must be installed per code, but you have the flexibility for partial or complete protection..If I'm not mistaken the commentary may talk about this....


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Feb 14, 2011)

I have to disagree with AegisFPE, et.al.

If a partial system is installed for detection, then apply the requirements to the detection.  WHEN you start talking about notification, then you get into Notification.  I realize that in specific applications a partial system may provide notification to a location where someone is always present without notifying everyone else.  BUT, once you cross the line into notification then you kick in the accessibility requirements, (common use, public use, employee work areas).  AND employee alarm systems are covered by other regulations such as OSHA.  Partial notification systems are not like partial detection systems.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 14, 2011)

FyrBldgGuy said:
			
		

> I have to disagree with AegisFPE, et.al.If a partial system is installed for detection, then apply the requirements to the detection. WHEN you start talking about notification, then you get into Notification. I realize that in specific applications a partial system may provide notification to a location where someone is always present without notifying everyone else. BUT, once you cross the line into notification then you kick in the accessibility requirements, (common use, public use, employee work areas). AND employee alarm systems are covered by other regulations such as OSHA. Partial notification systems are not like partial detection systems.


Thank you for for clarifying my question. What is a partial notification system?


----------

